# What do you all look like?



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

....... I have no idea what you lot look like!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm the Canuck on the right.
Freelancing for Ozzy at Chef aid.
I've since shaved my beard and stache.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is a younger less fat me!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

George Clooney but better looking


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sorbz62 said:


> ....... I have no idea what you lot look like!


And all we know about you is that you have 2 heads (from your avatar)


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Here I am a few years ago on vacation.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Just skip the color off my bull face if you can...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

capnjim said:


> Here I am a few years ago on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 197993


That's looks like how ive felt since the year after entering parenthood.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

<=====


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2018)

Diablo said:


> And all we know about you is that you have 2 heads (from your avatar)


Here I'm thinking @bolero


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tired.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

<-----------------


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don’t know if you can see me but I’m the one taking the picture


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

<------- close enough, no glasses, more hair, a bit more weight, full beard


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Depends on what drugs I take before looking at the mirror.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

When I was in Hawaii, many people remarked on how I could be brutha to Brutha Iz. MJF$#


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

JazzyT said:


> When I was in Hawaii, many people remarked on how I could be brutha to Brutha Iz. MJF$#


There's worse people to be:


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I generally look like these. Mixed with my profile pic.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I don’t know if you can see me but I’m the one taking the picture


That looks like the start of a GREAT porn movie.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

sorbz62 said:


> ....... I have no idea what you lot look like!


So, you blew your cover in that other thread/link, and now you want to know what everybody else looks like? 

Well, some have probably guessed by now that I don't really have a snake tattoo on my face, and live in a rural environment.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Am I the only sucker that's gonna post a real pic?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2018)

jb welder said:


> Well, some have probably guessed by now that I don't really have a snake tattoo on my face, and live in a rural environment.


and you blow things up 'real good'.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I don’t know if you can see me but I’m the one taking the picture


Isn't that the point? No one ever notices 'hidden perv cam', do they?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2018)

jb welder said:


> No one ever notices 'hidden perv cam', do they?


except that he got their attention.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> except that he got their attention.


the flash accidentally went off but polka dots front row loved it


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> Am I the only sucker that's gonna post a real pic?


To be fair I posted 2 real pictures, I just happen to be wearing a costume in one


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Am I the only sucker that's gonna post a real pic?


This is a real picture & I am in it...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I look like an ugly John Stamos.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

i don't take many pictures. of me at least. whenever i see people taking selfies i'm just embarrassed for them. found this on my auntie's facebook though from last summer. she's in her late 50's so i figure i'll look young forever too. here's hoping.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Here


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I read this morning that China aim at facial recognition of any of its citizens in three seconds ! 8-(
Most US states accepted that FBI use their driver's licence photos as data base.
Good grief ! I'm done ! 8-/


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I look like an ugly John Stamos.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Lol....now that you say it.... 


When I was younger I used to get told I looked like David duchovny.Since getting into my 40s and putting on weight, I now get Cam Neely. Strange transition.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Lol....now that you say it....
> 
> 
> When I was younger I used to get told I looked like David duchovny.Since getting into my 40s and putting on weight, I now get Cam Neely. Strange transition.



Damn, Dave Duchovny; I'd take that. Shame about the Cam Neely though


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

zontar said:


> This is a real picture & I am in it...


If you're the guy at the front looking up in the white pants, we can no longer be friends.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Damn, Dave Duchovny; I'd take that. Shame about the Cam Neely though


what can I say? Ive had a hard life


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

<=========


----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)

Depends on the day


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bhh8eeiHaqWroppE3cHtmLUNGzV4Y73g8WSURo0/

Although I've trimmed up the beard lately.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bhh8eeiHaqWroppE3cHtmLUNGzV4Y73g8WSURo0/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, at least you know what the back of me looks like.
Look to the left.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I DO NOT LOOK LIKE THIS.....


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have nothing to hide. The avatar pic is a few years old. Still pretty much the same.
Just a guy who used to be good at a number of things. Been there, done that, trying to take another approach without the excess baggage.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

adcandour said:


> If you're the guy at the front looking up in the white pants, we can no longer be friends.


No--I'm further back--you actually can't see my face--but it is a picture I am in


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> No--I'm further back--you actually can't see my face--but it is a picture I am in


Good. I wondered why you had a snipers vantage point of the crowd 
Hey, its 2018!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I look like an ugly John Stamos.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


That might be better said as John Stamos crossed with Jian Gomeshi.
It lets ppl know what youre all about, not just physically.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I can't argue with that.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bzrkrage posted this one last year & asked where I was in he picture.
Two years in a row a picture I had nothing to do with posted from the Guitar Show & I'm in it.
And as a hint I am not the guy in the red cap


----------

